# You're Banned



## Ever

Ashton van Helsing said:


> Rules = simple: The person who posts after me is going to give a (fake) reason to ban me. This is all in good fun of course; this is only Forum Games after all.
> 
> Example is go!
> 
> Poster A: Can't do anything
> Poster B: "Bans" poster A for any reason
> Poster C: "Bans" poster B for whatever they feel like
> Poster D: "Bans" poster C...
> 
> And so on until the thread gets deleted again. =3
> 
> Have fun and don't get too serious about it; no one is actually going to ban you. Unless you are a troll. Then you will suffer a quick death by the hands of surskitty.
> 
> Let the banning begin!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for starting this again


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being a slowbro.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for asking for cookies so much.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for not giving them when I do


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being the nicest guy I ever met.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

YOU are banned because I have no earthly idea why I used CAPS LOCK on "you" and "caps lock".


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being an arrancar.
(Did I spell that right?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for 

1. Spelling it right
2. Not capitalizing it D:
3. Because you're incorrect; I'm just a ghost now


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned becasue I had no idea it should be capitalized.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for never asking.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

(Google this)

Você está banido por não saber o que este disse e ter de google it.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for making it Portugese. 

Deci, te-am auzit citându-l place mine me


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I have no frackin' idea what the HECK you  guys are saying.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for copying me. (I said "Frakkin' first, darn it...)


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I didn't know that and I started saying it when some kid in my class mentioned frack and I was like, "What the frack?!"


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because i'm having chest pains.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I thought I was the only one who got those.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because your post count is a year.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because now I have a stitch in my side owwwww.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned becasue i'm so upset I could throw up.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you did. 
And it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because...I don't know. I feel sick.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not taking some Tums because of tummy problems.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for be an Arrancar.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for

1. Grammar
2. I IS A GHOSTIE NAO


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

YOU BE BANNED NAO


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because my ghostly powers are too awesome for you.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for reasons of MLP. I will _not_ discuss this any further.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for not living closer to me.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

_I_ could say the same to _you_! But! Banned for being too damn nice all the time.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not stepping into the arena so I can kick your butt.


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not recognising my powers nya X3


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for saying "nya" too much.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for banning.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for banning someone for banning.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for calling yourself my favorite pokemon.


----------



## Tomboy

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a cute avii.
_NO CUTENESS ALLOWED!!_


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having an Eevee avvie. eeveeavvieeevviiee


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for having I Threw it on the Ground in your sig. [I Threw it on the Ground=Worst song ever.]


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

NYYYYU WRONG *Slaps*

You're banned for betraying Baruka Arctica.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a random sig.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a Shuckle licky that wasn't even made for you in your sig.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for evil-ifying Nyan Cat.

Dammit you guys.

Banned for having so  many awesome Scythers in yo sig.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for apparently having a problem with cats and nekoes!!!

(Wow! That's actually a legitimate reason!)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for giving a legitimate reason.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, I know! Mad, isn't it?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being pretty cool.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, I know! *Sigh*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a weird ice dragon that somehow reminds me of Skarmory in your sig.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz... What?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

White night dragon. It's head looks like that of a Skarmory's.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for not noticing the similarities between the two Dragons in my signature!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a ninja fireball avatar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz it's the emblem of our Xbox Live clan: The Knights of the Blue Flame! Mostly as the senior members all have the Eternal Armour Effect which was previously only available to Bungie employees! But as Spunky will attest, we're cool! And I can suddenly see her wanting to join, mostly as I am the most senior current member!


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for giving an overly long explanation.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for banning the person befor *shot*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Bannned for actually being funny in this game.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for banning someone for a terrible reason.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because...See, I could tell you, but then I'd have to kiss kill you.

Whoopsie, typo :3


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for...Denying true love.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for being an awesome poet. :3

Edit: NINJA'D

Banned for knowing how awesome Trunks and Bakura are.


----------



## Ever

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because I'm not sure if you got ninja'd, and if you weren't I need a link to Spunky's poetry.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for making me smile.

EDIT: She was ninja'd, and so was I.

Your poetry is great, Fryesaki.


----------



## SquishierCobra

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for stealing my bukkit!

I WANT IT BACK!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for spelling "Bucket" wrong.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because I now know I like bacon.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because soup would kick bacon's butt any day.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because you are sorely wrong. Bacon is the awesomest meat ever. 

Oh Arceus how can I say that when I haven't even had Canadian bacon yet?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for reasons of that random trash can over there.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because shut up. Anyone who understands this gets an internet-cookie.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I get it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I have nothing for my tea tonight...


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for making me purr at manga night nya <<;


----------



## Zexion

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for having too many "You are a" 's in your sig.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for stopping from acting all innocent towards the Neko directly...


----------



## Zexion

*Re: You're Banned III*

Well you are banned because I have not played/understanded Yu-Gi-Oh since the 2nd grade


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz "understanded"?


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you haven't told me your secret nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz a love of Nekoes is hardly a secret, especially on here, now, is it?


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not buying a cat nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz why would we need a cat when every time you come round I get some Neko based (re)action from you! *coughs reminder about Rainbow Dragon*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being right <<;


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned... *looks smug*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being smug.


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for using purple in your signature


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because the purple represents my favorite character from DBZ.


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not explaining that earlier nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned... *face palm*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I have no idea why you facepalmmed.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for bringing purple to where the Neko is going to be, and then being surprised at her realisation than she spotted said purple! She's uncanny as hell!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

....I..

You're banned because I don't believe it's my fault.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz it's not! Jus thought I'd warn everyone for future reference!


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for _-insert referential topic involving:

1. The person above's avatar.
2. The person above's signature.
3. The person above's username.
4. The person above's user title.
5. The person above's location.
6. The person above's personality.
7. Something completely unrelated to this game or this forum._

So there.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned because I'm Getting Away With Murder!


----------



## Xoryd

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because I am not happy.


----------



## Solar Espeon

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for not drinking Falcon Punch.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for trying to pick a username that was already taken!


----------



## AbsentNumeral

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having too random a sig.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for trying to be a Krabby, Crustle, and Arcanine at the same time.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being an Arcanine.
EDIT: DAAH, you're banned for ninja-ing me!


----------



## AbsentNumeral

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having such a derpy expression.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I'm actually quite offended now.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for hogging all of the food.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you seem cool.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for nagging me to get a referee.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I don't think I even want to battle with you anymore because you were really rude.

Nah, I will for the experience.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not waiting your turn.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: You're Banned III*

you are banned because She Loves Me Not.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I baked you a pie.

You: Oh boy what flavor?
Me: PINKIE PIE FLAVOR.
*guitar riff*


----------



## Andolian King

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for haveing Lucario as your avatar


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are bnned because that is my Pokesona and you thought it was a regular Lucario.

Sorry for any misspellings, am on phone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for double posting!

I know you're on a phone, but since when was that an excuse! *Shakes fish*


----------



## Crankeh

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for shaking a fish! I'll take that piece of fish if you don't mind...


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for not bowing in my awesomeness being a heartful pony.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for acting like Prussia and asking people to bask in your awesomeness.

Real awesome people wait for other people to recognise their awesomeness.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I like your username.


----------



## Crankeh

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I don't like your username. :smirk:


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for being behind me!

That's 2 people now... I know I'm awesome and all, but...


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I am the walrus. Goo goo ga joob.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz that signature of yours is jus gonna make Inuzuka melt, especially that last picture!


----------



## guy standing behind you

*Re: You're Banned III*

you're banned for having an avatar from somewhere ive never heard of


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz it's not Yu-Gi-Oh!, I'll tell you that now! It's Digimon!


----------



## guy standing behind you

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for explaining that.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned. Why?
...
Muffins.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, shut up!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You, good sir, are banned. Because the PhaRaoH has returned!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I did warn... Wait, why so formal?


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Samantha made me do it...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned FOR BLAMING SOMEONE ELSE!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for accusing me of blaming someone else! (When you know everything is Samantha's fault, right?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz that's no excuse!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Samantha's not very impressed with me and I may not survive to see another ban!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I now have exactly 1,111 posts!!! So, there! Stick that in your tail pipe and smoke it... And what, Samantha, are you doing with all my 1,111 posts? Holy Ra!!! You're actually sticking them in your tail pipe!? And SMOKING THEM!?!?!?


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for even telling her to do that!
(Samantha: Yeah? Well you can take your 1111 posts, the ash they left behind stick 'em where the sun don't shine and SMD!!!)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned so... *face palm*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you said "so" instead of "because"


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I meant "so", because... *face palm*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for banning me because of *face palm* twice in a row!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz technically now THAT's 2 consecutive face palms!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I clicked "post reply" instead of using the quick reply


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz what's that got to do with the price of bread?

(See how many people that confuses)


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for using my phrase


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz... *tickles Samantha behind the ear IN THAT SPOT*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

*Samantha rolls onto her back, ears flat and teeth bared*

You're banned for making Samantha do that. It's probably good she was in her wolf form, or she may have hurt you...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

*Starts tickling her belly then glances up confused*

You're bannned cuz, what...


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

*Samantha kicks you away with her powerful back legs and rolls back onto her feet, snarling aggressively*

You're banned because you're in trouble now! :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned, so... *Produces succulent stirloin steak, about 200oz at that*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Samantha's not all that into food


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I'm sure she'd love chewing on this GIIIIIANT bone I'v found... *Waves a really big bone around*


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I'm pretty sure Samantha would prefer to chew on you right now


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, what, instead of this biig lovely bone!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because she's angry right now, not interested in food or bones


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I'm sure I could cheer her up with some Darren teasing instead...


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you never have any glowy string when I see you..


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I'm not a raver, so therefore I can only imagine glowy string! With you!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for teasing like crazy, i wouldn't mind. It's just you were missing a key factor.. XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, yeah, sorry about that!

Correction: Glowy PURPLE string!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being..half right xD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, yeah, I forgot dangly! *Forehead slap*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for dangling invisible string infront of me when I was talking to Hazzy <<;


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I would NEVER do that!


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: You're Banned III*

Baned for having three words in youre username.


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having such an awesome looking avatar X3

(*pets the special Houndoom* nya X3)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz now I know why you love Velociraptors so much!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for confusing me with something in your profile nya <<;


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for having pink eyes.


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not realising the colour isn't pink but a pale purple and only look pink because they're glowy X3


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for reasons of my discontent!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for finding discontent from the Neko!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being The Ugg Man!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for not being the Ugg Woman!

(Actually, I think I'd only accept my girlfriend to be that...)


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Ugg is a really weird name!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I said so.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I've got a cold!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ you're banned for not bringing me the purple glowy string to play with nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz... *dangles string*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ you're banned for not finding me an owner nya! *turns away*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz can't you detect Inuzuka's string dangling? It's glowy! And purple!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

KRAZOA, YOU'RE BANNNED CUZ NOW INUZUKA CAN'T BREATHE FOR YOUR GLOMPING HIM!!! *Face palm*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ you're banned for not realising that I have already taken and claimed that string! NYA!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned... *Face palm*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ you're banned for not bringing me a glowy colour changing glowstick nya!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz where in the name of Ra am I supposed to find something like that?


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ you're banned for NOT KNOWING!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I'm too tired and full of cold to think straight right now!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ for banned for making excuses.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz Inuzuka jus found Sonic CD on Xbox Market Place!!!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because the Flying Mint Bunny on my shirt said so!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for stealing Ulqi from me and making her kiss Germany.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I KISSED HIM AND I LIKED IT

(... Wait when did this happen)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Vegeta's gained the ability to predict the future, and he told me!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

^ you're banned for having such a kawaii image in your custom title nya X3


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Nekoes are the villains in one of my roleplays I made.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I have a Hetalia shirt. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because...
I'm getting one soon


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not responding to DQ yet.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not watching Hetalia.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for stealing Ulqi from me.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because... there's not enough of me to go around. ;~;


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I miss you so very, very much.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you're Electric and I'm Water. You're eeeeeeeeebil to my kind.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because the RNG gods must loooove you if you have a freaking Lugia.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having too much random in your sig. More than me.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I've worked on it for months.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for...
Um...
Cause England said so! There~!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not having anything glowy in your siggy nya!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for only hanging out in forum games.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because ONE DOES NOT- Oh wait, you're coming _out_ of Mordor? That's OK I guess.

You're banned because muffins!


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned because you believe in fairies.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for having something in your signature that implies religion can be cool!


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for implying it can not be.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I religion is the cause of more wars than anything else on this planet, so I can't see how it can be cool!


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because it amuses me.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Yami Angel Christian is banned because it's a funny joke I found amusing, it doesn't supporting religion!

TonyMHfan is banned for speaking multiple languages in his intro page!

I ban myself for banning two people at once!


----------



## TonyMHFan

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz trying to save up for Armour on Halo: Reach when you don't have Gold is a pain in the, er, neck!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because no one has posted in this for liek ever!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz that's exactly what happened to "Continued Lyric" and "Scenes We'd Like From A Hat"!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because those sound fun!
D:


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned for having an egg in your signature!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because it hatched into a shiny Mienfoo!


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned because you apparently have multiple personalities in your signature!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because <insert reason to ban you here>!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I'm bored!


----------



## guy standing behind you

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because my plans for world domination didn't work and I feel like taking out my anger on someone.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

YOUR ALSO BANNED FOR HAVING AN EGG!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having common sense Deadpool in your signature! (It's quite uncommon sense now, anyway.)


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for not having common sense! BAN, BAN, BAN, I SAY!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for letting banning get to your head.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, isn't it strange that there are so many new members now... Poor fools, they don't know what they're letting themselves in for...


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned for calling the new members fools.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for implying that a Charizard can be combined with a hammer.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a picture of a kid with a fake mustache as your avatar because the mustache doesn't look right with his outfit.


----------



## Dar

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for criticising my awseome mustachioed avatar.


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for fusing MLP with Pokemon!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for Obamasnow!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz you can't do ANYTHING to make David Cameron cool! And it's harder with Nick Clegg!


----------



## Sypl

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you only post in Forum Games!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you're returning and I never knew you!


----------



## Sypl

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not having more posts than me!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz you're a Returner? Does that mean you're here to recruit people to fight Emperor Gestahl and his Magitech Knights and Kefka?


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Doctor What is in my head!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz "Doctor What"?


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because it is _obviously_ a Chameleon Circuit song!


----------



## Sypl

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for ripping of my friend's original character: Dr. Why.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz it's hardly the first time such a thing has happened now, is it? *Suddenly thinking of Spiridcass and Zoroark*


----------



## Zero 2362

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're Banned because  Konata said so.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz now that means we're going to have to learn that chant from BlazBlue, aren't we?


----------



## Zero 2362

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned for not memorizing the chant of the Knights Of The Blue Flame


----------



## inuzuka007

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned for having a woman as your avatar!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I bet you two haven't memorized it either!

(We are actually all members of the Xbox Live Clan known as Knights of the Blue Flame, if anyone is wondering! Eternal rules!)


----------



## inuzuka007

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned because you don't know the knights of teh blue flame chant either... So MOO!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz have you ever actually heard the Knights of the Blue Flame chant? Especially when Makoto and Noél do it, and Makoto screws it up... Probably cuz Noél wanted to play with Makoto's fluffy tail...


----------



## inuzuka007

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned because you haven't put it in your sig yet...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I'm not going there with you on that! Now get on Hellgar or I'll send out Ponies after you! And I have an army right here on TCoD, so they'll be pretty hard to escape!


----------



## Draaklug

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you posted on this page so much!


----------



## inuzuka007

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned because you have only posted once on this page..


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz that happens when there's no bugger else on! And when PhaRaoH's here, but mostly when we Brits find these Forums empty!


----------



## inuzuka007

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned because you don't live in britain, you space Australian!!!


----------



## Momo(th)

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned for knowing about the Mawefic World!


----------



## Zero 2362

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your all banned because I do know the chant
*
Dispatched in Mankind's darkest hour, we are knights of the blue flame*

So there


----------



## Hogia

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because of green.

*shrugs*


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for suggesting that ninjas hide in the fridge when they're really right behind you


----------



## Hogia

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I'm hardly ever here D:


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for hardly ever being here then!


----------



## norblarchoop

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned for not noticing I misspelled you're.


----------



## norblarchoop

*Re: You're Banned III*

In b4 b&


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, are you okay?

(Yes, I'm banning you for that!)


----------



## Hogia

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because I like your car.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz, arigato!


----------



## Hogia

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for thanking me in Japanese :P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I do it with everyone! You're not that special!


----------



## Homikachu

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for that car in your signature.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because there is no car in his signature.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I think she meant my Avatar! Or at least I hope she does! My Dragon Deck will jus look silly otherwise!


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you were teasing me with invisible glowy purple string nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz how do you know I didn't slip it into your pocket when you weren't looking?


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for even trying to be sneaky with glowy purple... you know what I'm like xD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for not picking up on the teasery!

Is "teasery" even a word?


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for questioning such matters XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz that's not answering the sodding question, now, is it?


----------



## Krazoa

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not bringing back my TARDIS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I never took your TARDIS!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because Sherlock has deduced you as guilty.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned cuz you can't prove anything!!!!

Oh, this? This, er, key is, er, for my locker at the gym! Yeah, that's it! *Whistles nonchalently*


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because The Avengers is awesome.

Yep, that comment in Answer A Question With A Question is going to come back to haunt you.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for apparently thinking I give a damn about Marvel!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because it's just a good movie, superheroes or no superheroes.

I hated superheroes before I saw The Avengers.

...Superman still sucks though.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz I was brought up on Superman and the '60's Batman series... But I still prefer Manga!


----------



## Norm

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you played Superman 64, the most horrific game in THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because nobody likes a troll!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

And you're all bannned for thinking I'd play something so dreadful! 'Sides I was brought up playing Sega, NOT Nintendo...


----------



## Norm

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for thinking i banned you for that! I clearly only mentioned Superman 64 because YOU mentioned Superman in your post.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz that's not much of an excuse for going down the Nintendo path! I find it a tad tricky to take them seriously cuz of the Wii... Or, as I like to call it: The Faake!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for hating the company that made Pokémon.


----------



## Norm

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not knowing that GF made Pokemon, not Nintendo.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz Nintendo still destroyed the Sonic franchise!

(And if anyone says Nintendo made Sonic, I will headbutt them! Hard!)


----------



## Norm

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for thinking that Sonic is dead.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being called a robot that Doofenshmirtz made.


----------



## savol456

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for eating all of Applejack's apples


----------



## norblarchoop

*Re: You're Banned III*

you're all fired


----------



## Norm

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for always learning.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz how is Sonic not dead? Ninty have ruined the Sonic franchise!


----------



## Norm

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for thinking that Nintendo killed Sonic.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz with the Master System Sonic being the first game I ever played in the early 90's, I know more about Sonic than a lot of "gamers" nowadays! 'Sides it doesn't even have an antagonist any more now Dr. Robotnik seems to have disappeared!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because you can seem too objective.


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: You're Banned III*

You are banned because I can never blink again ever, thanks to your signature.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because that Lucario Kitteh is cute.


----------



## Kiwi

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned because what are you talking about


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned, so now you can admire Frost's signature all the more!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because sugar


----------



## Psychic Kobra

*Re: You're Banned III*

YOUR BANNED FOR BEING AN IDIOT!!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH

*Re: You're Banned III*

Your banned for ABUSING THE CAPSLOCK BUTTON


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned cuz Krazoa still wants on of those glowy cats! Or is that to be one?


----------



## Karousever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for banning.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for banning a banner.


----------



## Karousever

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for almost making me continue that chain


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being.


----------



## kuzronk

*Re: You're Banned III*

Banned for calling herself better than grapes.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being new and not making an introductory thread.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for not pointing out the lack of an Avatar of Signature!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for confusing me with things that don't usually confuse me.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for putting copypasta in a hide tag that clearly notes that it is copypasta.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're bannned for noticing that when I didn't!


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for being chosen by Dave!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for getting an Oval Stone mixed up with an Egg


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for getting a Lucky Egg mixed up with an Oval Stone!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned because your location is vague


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: You're Banned III*

you're banned because steven moffat


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for having a Time Lord party without me!


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: You're Banned III*

You're banned for not changing the WPAY and WTAY in your sig! :(


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for being picky!


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for breaking some obscure footnote in my Rules Of Being, which have never been written down or typed.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for being a ground type


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for being lucky!


----------



## Zexion

your banned for stalking me. in a panda suit, nonetheless.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for changing your user name.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for playing complex mind games with me and a Magnet.


----------



## ElectricTogetic

You are banned for your avatar not being an Absol.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for being both a Togetic and Umbreon.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for being nowhere


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for being inside Union Cave! I couldn't find you!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for not hailing Lord Fred!


----------



## Keldeo

you're banned for having dragons in your sig because I'm having a severe imagination shortage right now


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for having writer's block


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for blatantly advertising your PC in your sig. (No, not writers block, imagination shortage, also known as spriter's block.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for not advertising in your signature!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for having obnoxious images in your sig. (A. Have I spelt that right? B. I was asked to advertise Wargle in my sig, by Wargle. =])


----------



## Keldeo

[@Yami Angel Christian: I do, but it's in a random tag :D]
You're banned for having an ice-cold user title.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for telling us to  with it. And for having that pected name change.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for having fewer posts than me.

Also, lights, , ACTION!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I don't know how to put Pokémon sprites in posts like that!


----------



## Keldeo

[sprite=VERSION]POKEMON[/sprite] (bw for B/W, dp for D/P, rs for Adv frame 1, e for Adv frame 2, item for item sprites, party for party/PC sprites, asb for ASB-only Pokemon)

You're banned for not knowing how to.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I can't make out what the hell you're saying...


----------



## Keldeo

...Oh what, I'll just give you some links.

You're banned for being.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz you could have jus given me the link in the first place...


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned arbitrarily on my behalf. :P

Don't bug me, I'm GRINDING.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for grinding


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for banning me


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz, wow, that hasn't been heard before...


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for... um... being a Knight of the Blue Flame?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz Krazoa's a Kittie of the Blue Flame!


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because it's your birthday.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I didn't get as many hugs at the Manga Night as I wanted to... (Still got one from Captain Jack Sparrow, though!!!)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for not telling us it's your Birthday. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because Pidgeys.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because 



Spoiler: FRLG



your avatar is leaf running in the credits.


 Pidgeottos


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because I might fail to catch an Oddish or Bellsprout (but who knows, the power of dupes might save us :D)


----------



## Frostagin

you're banned because ugh bellsprout


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because LOOK IS THAT AN FRLG PIDGEY YES IT IS :DDD


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because my Skarmory is Quirky and I have a good feeling this is a bad nature


----------



## Keldeo

[Quirky does nothing to stats.]
You're banned because Serious does the same as Quirky.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because my Skarmory is now Careful which is amazing. (-Sp.Atk +Sp.Def. Tank-ness)


----------



## Keldeo

[I thought you said quirky?]
You're banned for having "Pwnage" in your user title.


----------



## Amala

You're banned for banning LuckyLapras for having 'pwnage' in their usertitle. 'Pwnage' pwns.


----------



## Keldeo

[LuckyLapras is a he.]

You're banned because asdfjkla;kajsd how do scroll down on Mountain Lion


----------



## Amala

You're banned because that made no sense, and you're probably dead for feeling up a mountain lion who's probably pretty ticked right now that you keep trying to pet it.


----------



## Dar

You're banned for having a username that's between four and six letters long.


----------



## Amala

You're banned because you have a username between 3-5 characters long.


----------



## Frostagin

You're banned because JAR JAR BINKS


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because your sig has ponies.

(It was Quirky at first then I transferred it to Black to change it then I learned about Stealth Rocks. I'm hoping for a -Sp. Atk +Speed one)


----------



## Keldeo

[You mean +Speed or Special Defense? Jolly = +Spe, Careful = +SpD]

You're banned for having half-good painting skillz.


----------



## Frostagin

you're banned for having a user title as random as mine


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for having dat absuurd pile of hamburgers in your sig.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I could've sworn I posted here. =/
(Skarmory is now Adamant. I need to get Stealth Rocks from my Pearl nuzlocke)


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having a kiwi in your signature.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for having songs in your sig


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having hide tags in your sig.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because you are no longer stalking me in a Panda Suit


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for not using punctuation in that post!


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for having scareh monstahs in your sig


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having a messy sig.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for being where the sunflowers are.


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having close to 1,000 posts.


----------



## Keldeo

you're banned because elephants


----------



## hyphen

You're banned because that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Amala

You're banned cause obvious elephants.


----------



## Keldeo

EDIT: :0 ninja'd by Amala sooo

You're banned for reinforcing my argument.


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because apostraphes. =P


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for using an emote!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I do not use emotes. I use smileys.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because I smell burning AHH


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because at the time of ordering that I did actually smell burning.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz do you even know the basics of fire safety?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I do and it was probably a barbecue


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for probably not saving me some sausages...


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned becaus bagels and Belgian waffles


----------



## Featherdance

You're banned for making me so hungry ;__;


----------



## Frostagin

you're banned because i think that fluttershy is going to give me a cavity


----------



## Featherdance

Banned because you should stop chewing on Fluttershy o__o;


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for not using the word "You're"
(I think it may have been a neighbour's. They like to troll me)


----------



## Kamara

You are banned because I have seen this game before.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

You're banned for being a "Gilr"


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for not having a Random tag in your sig


----------



## Kamara

You are banned for being Lucky.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for banning me 9 minutes after I banned VM (Also known as Visitor Message and other stuffs)


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for living in the Union Cave!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for not being where the moonflowers are!

(What are moonflowers? Well, that's a secret!)


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for keeping secrets!


----------



## Frostagin

You're banned because Warsaw Rule made Warsaw your new capital.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because that made no sense


----------



## Kamara

You're banned for loving Lapras.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Lapras are good special attakers. (I do not recommend a physical one)


----------



## Amala

MysticMoon said:


> You're banned for being ninja'd.





Absoul said:


> EDIT: :0 ninja'd by Amala sooo
> 
> You're banned for reinforcing my argument.



You're banned for being too slow.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for something


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for being on the side of the potato


----------



## Amala

You're banned because that's not a potato, it's a _spud_.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for having 26 posts and I'm laking originallity


----------



## Amala

Then you're banned for misspelling 'lacking'.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because... *facepalm*


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because Lapras and Lilligant and Chandelure?

dialga


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having a signature that's completely randomized!


----------



## Amala

You're banned for having a gifatar.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

You're banned for showing _feelings._ Showing _feelings_ of an almost human nature.


----------



## Amala

:angry:

You're banned beacuase cheese.

*and yes I meant to spell it in _awesome_*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for using an emoticon


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because SERIOUSLY, DIALGA PALKIA SAY HELLO

...wut


----------



## Amala

You're banned because miltank are ebil.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because what the hell does ebil mean? =P
(Dialga and Palkia be uber. I go OU at the most)


----------



## Amala

You're banned because your mind cannot comprehend the sheer awesome that is the word 'ebil'.


----------



## kyeugh

You're banned because you're a girl whose status is an egg.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because my mind is so awesome I solve A-level chemistry questions or whatever... y'know.


----------



## Amala

Mohacastle said:


> You're banned because you're a girl whose status is an egg.


*looks at posters rank*
*looks at own usertitle and rank*

O_o

Aaaaanywho... you're banned because banana's are eating the beach before sunset.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for saying "Anywho"


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because oh they are uber.


----------



## Amala

You're banned because your nose is illegal.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because noses?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for evolving into a Butterfree


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for actually taking the time to look at my user rank


----------



## Momo(th)

You're banned for having a contradictory name and avatar!


----------



## Amala

You're banned for unexisting.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned, Princess!


----------



## Momo(th)

I BAN THEE, YAMI, FOR HAVING A COOL CAR! BAN, I SAY!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're banned for having a character from the Final Fantasy I'm still up in the air over whether I like or not as your Avatar!


----------



## Amala

You're banned because nanananananananana BATMAN.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned, so now you can get this walking carpet out of my way!


----------



## Momo(th)

YAMI IS BANNED BECAUSE HE IS the DARKNESS


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz destruction without death? BOOO-ring!!!


----------



## Momo(th)

You're banned because Kefka said that to Exdeath, not Golbez!

(I believe Kefka said something like "Goody two-shoes" to Golbez.)


----------



## Amala

You're banned for excusing monkeys from detention.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for banning a banned banner


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Hatsune Miku says Merry Christmas, in ENGLISH!


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because Luka has a more dignified voice.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Luka's Ievan Polkka was terrible. Terrible I say.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because at least she sounds adult.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for caring


----------



## Wobbles

You're banned for using a clever wordplay as your name.


----------



## Amala

You're banned because Wobbuffet is broken.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because my Lugulabre (Chandelure. Foreign nicknames FTW) could easily defeat a Wobbuffett.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because I've managed to defeat a Wobbuffet with a Swadloon and got out of Destiny Bond in the process.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I have gotten out of Destiny Bond with Mean Look in play


----------



## Momo(th)

Ur al bannd cuz ur all prepz!111111

MCR ROX!!!1111

(Manwithoutabody's reading of My Immortal is pure genius.)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I could not understand a word of that post


----------



## Momo(th)

You're banned for not understanding the ancient and beautiful troll language!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for using troll language.


----------



## Amala

You're banned because socks.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because socks are unnecessary.


----------



## religious

Youre banned for becasue socks are necessary.Sorry but I got jynxed and I have to post this in all my messages http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/religious2-the-movie/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/religious2-trapped-in-mario-land/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/play-the-nintendo/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/super-mario-quest/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/dragon-legend-3/


http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/dragon-legend-1/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/blind-guy-plays-soccer-2/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/the-nation-of-religious2/

http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/play/joe-takes-his-medicine/


http://www.sploder.com/games/members/religious2/


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because A) I have not seen an intor thread from you B) What the heck is that? and C) Socks really aren't necessary


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for not banning religious earlier.
[I'm guessing he's either clueless or a troll, probably the latter.]


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because forevermore, I wait, for Chrome to load.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because you use the most awesome browser ever, ish.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because, wow, that is actually true.


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned for not giving credit to the other browsers


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because IE is the only browser to run ActiveX iirc, and the only other ones I've used are Opera and Safari. Both pretty good really


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned because you politely gave credit to other browsers, like I asked, even though Google Chrome is actually the best.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Chrome is truly the best


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned because I completely agree with you.


----------



## Amala

You're banned for agreeing with my sock monkey.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because seriously, what are socks for?! =P


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned for having a good opinion on the importance of socks.


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having quotes in your sig.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for having a really awesome poem thingy in your sig


----------



## hyphen

You're banned for having a gif as your avatar.


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned for... living where the sunflowers are.


----------



## Keldeo

[mystic that would have been so lol if it were a png but it's a gif.]

You're banned for having a poem in your sig


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I feel strangely compelled to Google your User Title.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned, so now Google "Son Goku84"!

(That's my Xbox Live username, if you're wondering, but my YouTube page may come up as well!)


----------



## Frostagin

You're banned because I hit my Tumblr post count! This is apparently your fault!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because there is no Tumblr post count. (My brother hit 4000 or something, I dunno)


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because M! AAH! FUUU-!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz... 2,000TH POST!!! That IS a milestone, right? Or is it a symbal of OCD?


----------



## Amala

You're banned because only Sith Lord believes in absolutes.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are baned for being too small for a storm trooper.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because your avatar scares me


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you think Miku is real.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for not having a hammer.


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned for being obsessed with hammers.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for foolishly not fearing my ridiculously tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM!


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned because you lied because I am terrified of your tiny wooden spoon OF DOOM!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for capitalizing OF DOOM


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for repeating the crime.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because you forgot to rhyme


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz full-rhyming poems are mostly the frontier of clever gits!


----------



## Bulbamew

You're banned because you have Yu-Gi-Oh cards in your sig instead of Pokémon cards. Traitor!


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because the concept of rival fandoms is illogical.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for braving the Marquee of Doom


----------



## CloudCat

Your vanned because Richie (whoever he is...) makes all of your signatures.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because Richie is a girl.


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned because you have corrected me

(By the way, I'm sorry Richie.)


----------



## Bulbamew

You're banned because *you're

And if it was deliberate because of your post, you're banned anyway


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned, because you live in Liverpool, home of the Beatles.


(I purposely spelt that incorrectly just to see if I would be corrected again XD)


----------



## Bulbamew

You're banned because assumably you don't like the Beatles and they are the greatest band of all time, bar none


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I can't answer that as I'm from Leeds and I do like the Kaiser Chiefs...


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I haven't an idea who the Kaiser Chiefs are


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz the Kaiser Chiefs are an Indie Rock Band from Leeds, and no, I don't know them, Leeds is too big for that...

(Fifth largest UK city after all, and it's in the UK's largest County of Yorkshire which is so big it's split into 3 "Ridings": North, South and West!)


----------



## CloudCat

Ohhhh!!! You're banned because you are too smart


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz my brain works better than yours!

(PhaRaoH dared me to put it!)


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you listen to PhaRaoH.

(Actually, your brain should work better than mine, considering the 16-year age difference between us.)


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for being 16 years younger than The Ugg Man.


----------



## CloudCat

Your banned for having only 22 more posts than me.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for not knowing who the Kaiser Cheifs are/were


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for writing L like Z in your avatar.


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for having three hammers--on your avater, user title, and name.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Blackadder ICT exists


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because Verdana exists too.

(blackadder itc is awesome)


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because my hammer demands it.


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned for having a demanding hammer.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because the Totodile line are both aligators and crocodiles, I think


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you are too smart with pokemon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz, what does that say about me with all the Hack games I play, then?


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I cannot make assumptions about you because of your hack games.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz at least you didn't make a wrong and presume you understand me, which many people have done!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you thought I would judge you and assume that I understood your complex, 28 year old mind.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Toto*dile*, *Croco*naw and Fer*aligator*


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because I do not know who Miku is.


----------



## CloudCat

^You're banned because Miku is a vocaloid character, who are fake characters who sing primarily in Japanese using the VOCALOID voice software.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for being 100% correct


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for forgetting to mention *Tot*odile, Croco*naw* and *Fera*ligatr! ("Fear", in case you're wondering!)


----------



## Keldeo

(or feral.)

You're banned for forgetting that Feraligatr could involve both fear AND feral!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz the guide I saw that in failed to mention that one, but I do see what you mean!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you failed to notice that there are other words that can be found in the alligator/crocodile pokemon.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because there is croco*naw.* (gnaw)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for not noticing we have already seen that one


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned beacause I said so.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for beating me to pointing out that I pointed out Croco*naw*!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because LuckyLapras pointed that out, not me.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I am such a ninja


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I am more of a ninja than you.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because my hammer crushes you whether you are a ninja or not.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because you must have a rather dense and wide hammer for it to crush a ninja safely


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because I do have that and you misspelled "and".


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you're obsessed with hammers.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are too obsessed with grammar consepts and punctuation.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because that is good.


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I decided to take your hammer, and hammer you!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for hammer theft.


----------



## kyeugh

You're banned for being a Butterfree despite the fact that I've been here longer.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I am but an egg.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for having cool Pokemon in your sig
NINJA'D
You're banned for being an egg.


----------



## CloudCat

Hahaha I guess my sister is faster than you! XDD

You're banned for _blubbering_ over Miku. I'm banning you for this, because it's a little ironic, because Lapras reminds me of a seal, which has _Blubber. _So to me, it is almost like a play on words. Did you do that on purpose?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I didn't intentionally do that, but I get what you mean.


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you are 12, like me.


----------



## Frostagin

You're banned because faaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Keldeo

You're banned because IT'S A HAT, NOT A CLOAK


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you shouldn't deny anybody of service.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for eating my sister.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because "I'll let you see my- *bleep*"


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you have the courtisy to bleep out your words.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because we both have Yoshi Island avatars.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I have a feeling Miku was married. =P

(Actuallly, that was a Miku quote. It's from Romeo and Cinderella. I'm not fangirling much)


----------



## CJBlazer

You are banned because I just returned here.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for leaving in the first place


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I'm thinking of leaving TCoD at some point in the near future!


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for thinking of leaving TCoD without telling everyone.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because he just told us


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for no reason at all.


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for being a Hammer


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned for having a Latin user title


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for Ninja'ing me!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I am too awesome! ~_^


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i love Legolas from Lord of the Rings


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz Orlando Bloom!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i like Orlando Bloom too. :D


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because Aragorn looks better anyway.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i strongly disagree.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because Legolas is just too blonde and sleek.


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned because Gimli is clearly the best.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because what _are_ you talking about, exactly?


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for not knowing Lord of the Rings.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because sometimes, people just don't have the time, effort, determination and popcorn to sit down and watch a 13 hour movie.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because you could read the books.


----------



## CJBlazer

You are banned for having an old avatar.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for not having a stable avatar.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

On the subject, you're bannned cuz WHAT IS THAT in your Avatar?


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because she already told me what it is. It's something from a Homestuck thing.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I'm not familiar with this "Homestuck"! At least, it doesn't ring any bells...


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because somebody said gimli was better than Legolas!!!!!!! (be ashamed be very ashamed)


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I said so.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because my pet cake said so!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for having a pet cake!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned for NOT having a pet cake!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for joining this fourm only this month.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i have 42 posts and thats my favorite number!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you have 43 posts, now.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i suddenly just got a very bad foot cramp for no apperant reason.


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I have a very bad pain in my ribs when I breathe in.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i posted in "The positive body features ll" thread and you did'nt see the post!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I'm gonna look right now!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned becase i replied


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I replied. 
And you're banned because I just I just bought a pet pie.


----------



## DragonHeart

well your banned because i have a pet pheonix


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I dislike Phoenixes, because they are giant birds. I prefer Griffins.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i like dragons and because i replied in the body features thread, and because i finally graduated frome being an egg HOORAY!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I saw your reply in the Postive Body Features thread, but I didn't know what to say. AND YAY YOU ARE NOT AN EGG ANYMORE!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because you havent sent me a friend request yet!!! YAY!!!!! we should have a graduate from egg party!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I just sent you a friend request. We should have a giant party!!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because we've been banning each other for about 3 hours. we should make a thread to talk about stuff and share expirences and stuff like that. we can have a EGG GRADUATION PARTY, YAAAY!!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you have been using the worng form of "you're" The entire three hours we have been banning eaach other.

And you should make that thread, and I'll post in it, because every time I make a new thread, it ends up sucking, and nobody posts in it. 

AND WE WILL HAVE AN EGG GRADUATION PARTY!! I'LL BRING THE APPETIZERS!!


----------



## DragonHeart

Your banned because i made the thread in missilaneous discussion!!! (youl know which one it is)


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I just posted in that thread.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned bacause i already read it and replied!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I replied to Zero Moment's post which replied to your post which replied to my post which replied to your post.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because that diddnt make sense
EDIT: and you're banned beacause i just finished a pokemon sprite scene that i have been working on all morning!!! (do you want to see it?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for trying to outdo me and PhaRaoH in trolling the Forum Games! We post in all Threads for 3 hours, not jus the same one!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i posted in other thereads too not just ths one


----------



## kyeugh

You're banned for banning people based on their activities on the forums.

As if I am one to talk.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because ummmmmmm this ursaring killed you!!  *laughs evilly* "feast my pet, feast!!!!"


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for having murderous pets.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned for not having murderous pets!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for having a pet cake!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because someone already banned me for that! (silly)


----------



## CharizardHammer

You are banned for eating the pet.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i diddnt!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I had a very nice weekend off.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i dont have school today!!!


----------



## CJBlazer

You are banned for having no school. Get some eddamucation.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i do get an edumacation!!!


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for having an edumucation. Edumacation is bad for yous.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned for saying edumacation is bad for you cause you said you just came back from collage :V


----------



## CJBlazer

You banned because I never said such of a thing.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i dont even know what I'm talking about and because i made this for you:


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for drawing a wolf that I love.


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i sprited it!


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for spriting and not drawing


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i am currently making a picture for you


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for drawing something for me. :D


----------



## DragonHeart

banned for having an awsome avatar!


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for complimenting my wolf eye


----------



## DragonHeart

banned for not being a doughnut


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for not writing "you're"


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because slightly depressing songs exist


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for speaking to me.


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for not speaking to me.


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned for....... SLEEPING!!!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for being named DragonHeart


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for not liking dragons.


----------



## CJBlazer

You are banned for liking dragons.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because who doesn't like dragons?


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for being ignorant to the Bliss.


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you are cool.


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because YOU'RE too cool!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you're cool too! And you're banned for finally using the correct form of "you're"!!


----------



## DragonHeart

banned for dancing on a roof!!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned for jumping into a lava pool! :D


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned for not giving Wolf his clothes!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I couldn't find them!


----------



## DragonHeart

banned because you ate them!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I didn't mean to eat the clothes! I promise!


----------



## DragonHeart

banned because i forgive you!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you are good at spriting


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because I've seen peple whos shops get a lot more attention!!! (even though i have like a million options that noone else has)


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I'm gonna go to your shop right now!


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because thats AWSOME!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because YOU'RE AWESOME!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because WE KEEP USING CAPITAL LETTERS!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I never use capital letters UNLESS I TALK TO YOU!! BECAUSE YOU USE CAPITALS, AND I'M VERY INFLUENCEABLE!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because I DONT THINK INFUENCEABLE IS A WORD!!!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I DON'T THINK IT IS EITHER!!! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN, RIGHT???


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because I DO!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because YOU'RE SMART!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned BECAUSE I LIKE PIIIIIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because cake is BETTER!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because i just conviently painted one because i was sad about the truck incedent you had, and thought it might make you feel better :(


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you don't have to feel bad :') I'm mostly better now. And I love the cake!


----------



## DragonHeart

your banned because thats good :)


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you are super duper nice


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because YOU WERE BANNING EACH OTHER FOR 3 HOURS STRAIGHT AGAIN AND I'M NOW USING CAPS AND... *bleep*


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I JUST LOVE TO BAN PEOPLE, ESPECIALLY DRAGON!! AND CAPITALIZATION IS SO CONTAGOUS!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE YAWNING IS CONTAGIOUS TOO!!!! *yawn*


----------



## CloudCat

YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE I ACTUALLY YAWNED WHILE READING YOUR POST!!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE I TOLD YOU SO!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned BECAUSE YOU *DID *TELL ME SO!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned  because i made a creepy pikachu!!!


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I drew you a pie.


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned bacuse it was beautiful! :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I want pie now... And cake...


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because I baked you a pie and a cake! *Gives pie and cake*


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because pie is tasty :)


----------



## CloudCat

You're banned because you forgot to capitalize the 'y' in 'You're".


----------



## DragonHeart

You're banned for dancing


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because when was dancing involved?


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because I don't know :D


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz....*ahem* *jump's onto a pedistal on my tippy toes~*
...

*I AM JIRACHUUUU!!!!!!111oneoneMissingno.*
=D


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because missingno is creepy!!!


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz thanks! By the power of 4enemy, glitches are just too _cool_ XD;


----------



## Pikakirby

^ Banned because my Missingno. was so powerful it destroyed the whole game XD


----------



## DragonHeart

youre banned because glitches are AWSOME!!!!


----------



## DragonHeart

YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE I THINK LEGOLAS IS HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<3 <3 <3


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned because...Umn.....Well not to be a back seat mod or anything but i'm pretty sure double posting isn't really such a good idea around here. o-o;


----------



## Spoon

^You're banned for having a portmanteau username. Ohhhhhhh!


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz whats portmanteau mean?...Joke? Pun?
o.o'

I love that type of stuff...XDDDD


----------



## Spoon

^Banned because you're making whip out a definition right here.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz OH! Thats what chu ment x3; cool XD x3;


----------



## Spoon

^ Banned because for the usage of three emoticons. >:)!


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz I love emoticons~
<3


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because now I can't resist using another emoticon.
^u^


----------



## Pikakirby

^ Banned because all your base are belong to us


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz I agree x)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are nice.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned because I like Pikachus XD


----------



## Pikakirby

^ Banned because Pikachu is number 25 XD


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz i'm sorry I get bored so much...x_x; Really I am.


----------



## DragonHeart

You're banned because i'm crying......


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned so I can help you feel better *huggles*
:)


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because thank you :D


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz your welcome *curtsy* I like curtsying lol maybe it makes me stand out a bit o-o; We all gotta have our catch phrases, yes? XD;


----------



## DragonHeart

Your're banned because I just gave you a dragon egg! it will hatch in 30 seconds


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz i sent you a friend request ^_^


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are nice and supportive.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz thank you very much dear ^-^ I always try to be. ^-^ Also, today is my younger bro's 21st birthday^_^


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz it occours to me YOU'RE MAD!

(And if your YOUNGER brother is 21, how old are you? I thought you were barely a teenager at first! And that was a Pirates of the Carribean reference, by the way!)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you have over 2,000 posts.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because your posts aren't a multiple of three (I'll laugh if mine aren't now)


----------



## kyeugh

^You're banned because
A) your location isn't even a place, it's an action
b) because it's the 27th.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz i'm 22 and I like to curtsy in front of the mirror and stuff when i'm bored lol
:3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz you almost make Krazoa look sane when she's in the presence of glowy purple string! And her ears jus pricked up in interest, by the way, even though she's neither with me or on TCoD at the moment...


----------



## DragonHeart

You're banned cuz nobody wants to join my RP


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you seem to like dragons.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because dragons are awesome.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz LOL people think my curtsying in a mirror is insane...XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because curtsying in front of mirrors isn't insane.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz yes it is :D And i'm lovin' it XD **does the missingno.~**


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I have a headache.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for not being asleep at a time like that.


----------



## kuzronk

You're banned for having a big sig.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for not having a signature.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz together we're an awesome team of pals :D :)


----------



## Hippy

^You're banned because that is true ^_^


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because giant umbrellas are better than giant keys


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because you have an Espeon in your signature.


----------



## Edoc'sil

You're banned for having a username that rhymes.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz keyblades are awesome. I HAVE 2 OF THEM!!!
XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are at an un-birthday party... Which originated in the book Alice's Adventures in Wonderland. Or maybe it was Through the Looking Glass... I can't recall which book...


----------



## Edoc'sil

You're banned for making me think the underlined book titles were links to google searches about them.


----------



## Scootaloo

You're banned for thinking the book titles were website links.


----------



## Edoc'sil

You're banned for not Nuzlockeing your LeafGreen.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you joined the forums two days ago.


----------



## Edoc'sil

You're banned because it took three years of lurking before I decided to make a forum account here.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I originally joined because my sister had said it was so fun. I'm glad I did join.


----------



## Edoc'sil

You're banned because now I wish I had joined sooner.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because it's okay


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I can't bring myself to care about half of what Zero has to say! Especially when it's Gundam related!


----------



## Edoc'sil

You're banned because even though Gundam sounds like a familiar word, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Scootaloo

You're banned for not knowing what Gundam is.


----------



## Edoc'sil

Banned because I just looked it up and now I know why it's familiar-- I used to watch it a few years ago.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because every time you speak  Or type, I guess... , you talk about Riku. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because your avatar is Bubbles.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz your Avatar reminds me of Traps... And I'm suddenly in the mood to go looking for more Gajinka pictures... Or Nekogirls... Haven't decided yet...


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because your username reminds me of Yu-Gi-Oh. And you have two of the cards in your sig.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz i'll never forget Mother 3 lol...xD; That was some game. SOME game...


----------



## kuzronk

Your banned since I have never played it.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned since I have. It was a heavy game :/


----------



## kuzronk

Banned because I know is that it got a translation and one game in the series have Beatles jokes in them.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because wasn't that Earthbound in Japan?


----------



## kuzronk

Banned because I thought Earthbound was the english name.


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because  Claus is dead


----------



## LadyJirachu

ReaperCreeper said:


> Banned because  Claus is dead


^ Banned cuz  I know D: I played the whole game....T__T; Poor kid.


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because my favorite characters always die. ;-;  Yes, Claus is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz it's really sad when they die :( I liked claus too btw


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because my second favorite character didn't die. (It's Kumatora btw)


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz she was cool :3


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because I ship Kumatora with Duster.


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because  I ship Claus with myself kumadust is best pairing


----------



## CJBlazer

banned for being a reaper.


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because you broke the chain of me and Jirachu's posts.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz my avatar is di gi charat related now x)


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because I have no idea what that is


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz its an anime;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Di_Gi_Charat
And a really cute one with youngster animal girls too ^_^


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because I don't watch cutesy anime


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz...alright then....O-o;


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you should have said "you're".


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Your banned cuz the internet confuses me...O_o;


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for putting up a link to a Wiki page about an Animé that revolves around Chibi Nekoes...


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you clicked her link to the Wiki page about an Anime that revolves around Chibi Nekoes.


----------



## DragonHeart

you're banned because i have nothing better to do :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I have only a few more posts than you.


----------



## DragonHeart

Banned because i said so


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for looking at this post.


----------



## DragonHeart

banned because that was a clever trick


----------



## CJBlazer

Banned for saying it was a trick. There was no trick.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz now that means there are two people on here called Wolfie!

(We know Krazoa mainly as Wolfie as well!)


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz King Dedede bought rock pants today XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I'm sure he really wanted us to know about his new underwear!


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because nobody wants to know about that fat penguin...thing's underwear.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned for not explaining why Ji seems obsessed with Dedede's new underwear!


----------



## LadyJirachu

^Banned cuz i like you, your funny XD tee hee hee XD


----------



## Edoc'sil

Banned for having Kirby .gifs in your signature.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for not having any pictures in your signature.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for having Tinkerbell in your signature.


----------



## mewtini

You're banned for being a hippie.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being a Mewtini.


----------



## mewtini

You're banned because there is no Mewtini-species/group.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because there should be.


----------



## mewtini

You're banned because I made the Mewtini sprite, and so I hold absolute power, and so there should never be a Mewtini species/group.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you would hold more power if there was a Mewtini species/group, because all of the other Mewtinis can be your little minions/servants.


----------



## mewtini

You're banned because you're right.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I'm always right.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

And you're bannned cuz I always win!

(10 points to anyone who gets the reference!)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I have never understood any of the references in your posts.


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because Peacock is the best Skullgirls character.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I don't know what Skullgirls is.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

You're banned because your avatar made me sneeze.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz gasundheit!

(If that is the right spelling... I don't know, I didn't study German, I would have had the option if i was a year older, though...)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for using the word "cuz" rather than "because".


----------



## DragonHeart

Banned because this game depresses me......


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I don't know why this would depress you.

(Why does it depress you?)


----------



## DragonHeart

banned because the reason this depresses me is going to make you sad

(I used to play this game all the time with Cloudcat.......)


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz I wish I could make tcod forum more active again and all, but I liek have noooo idea what kind of thread to start on here...xP ahh...xD; xP

*Also banned cuz Jirachu wants to cheer you up somehow :< ...I should make you a blingee or something sometime^^ Please feel better dear fwend...;_; *huggles yew**


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because Cream the Rabbit is just too adorable


----------



## Krazoa

You're banned cause I'm never seen you around here before xD


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz ohhhhh. x3 are yew new? x3; *bounces around cheerfully~*

Fweeeend? >w<;; I dun login here that often anymore, though....(my favorite forum now is kh13)(XD)

*Edit; Oh, I checked your join date x3; not that new but nice ta meet you all the same! and thanx for the avee compliment too reaper creeper^^ long time no see, btw x3 i hope you've been doing well :)*


----------



## DragonHeart

Banned because, you're are amaaazingly nice!!!


----------



## Mewmic

Banned 'cuz dragons are cool.


----------



## DragonHeart

Banned bacause that is a very true statement


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned cuz I somehow managed to miss Krazoa...


----------



## DragonHeart

Banned because i have no idea who that is


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

You're bannned, so jus scroll back a few posts!


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because I have a shiny Mew named Cirno.


----------



## DragonHeart

You're banned because I have a shiny Mespirit named "Faith" in platinum!!


----------



## Hogia

You're banned because the first Sunkern I saw in HeartGold was shiny. I still have it.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I got a shiny Tentacool yesterday, and I **** bricks when I heard the sparkle.


----------



## Hogia

You're banned because I've always wanted a shiny Pidgey, but never found one.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because most people want a shiny Eevee


----------



## Mewmic

Banned beclaws I hate Eevee.


----------



## Hogia

Banned because I can do an Articuno cry.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because you should be able to do a Kyurem cry


----------



## Hogia

You're banned because I probably could if I hissed right.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Banned cuz Pichu is adorable x)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because Mew is more adorable than Pichu :)


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz I gotta say I agree.

You just gotta love the pinkness :D ^_^


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I agree with you as well! I like the pink-y Pokemon! XD


----------



## LadyJirachu

Banned cuz N's golden eyes are cute xD


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because nobody seems to recognize the character in my avatar.


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz yeah...umn....who is it? o-0; (sorry...^^;; just being honist here.....)


----------



## Mewmic

^Banned because a lot of the games I like are very underrated.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

^ Banned because the games I like are overrated.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because Earth is overrated. I hear Pluto is a nice spot fr humans.


----------



## Mewmic

Banned because you have a Chikorita in your signature.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you joined in the same month I did.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for accidentally posting twice.


----------



## terryt011

You're banned because you're older than me...

(I'm going to get shredded by you lot on this game aren't I?)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

You're banned because I'm younger than you, but I will still shred you, because I'm awesome.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because you're lucky.


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because that made me think of the song Get Lucky by Daft Punk


----------



## terryt011

ReaperCreeper said:


> You're banned because that made me think of the song Get Lucky by Daft Punk


You're banned because it's now stuck in my head.


----------



## Hippy

jaketiger1116 said:


> You're banned for accidentally posting twice.


Oh thanks for pointing that out, I didn't even notice! :)

You are banned, terry, for knowing what song that is.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for fixing your mistake!

You're welcome by the way, thought it'd be a fun thing to ban for XD


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned for being a Metapod.


----------



## Hippy

You are banned for not being a metapod.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for turning the tables on her.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are almost my age.


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned for having a Fuzzy as your avatar.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because the first word I noticed in your signature was mango!


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because you have a Cyndaquil.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you joined before I did but I have more posts than you.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because your ban on ReaperCreeper would also apply to me.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for pointing that out.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning me.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I felt like it.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning for such a petty reason! XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for calling my reason to ban you petty.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for talking to me a bunch earlier! >:D


----------



## terryt011

You're banned because METAPOD COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not continuing it!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for almost getting a restraining order against me! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for posting that at MY time (11:16)...which may only be the time in my time zone, but yeah :P Still banned >.>


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because your time zone is an hour ahead of mine.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being in the past!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are talking to me at midnight your time!!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for taking the time to do simple addition in your head to figure out what my time is!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because we have been banning one another for ages! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because this entire page is filled with you banning me! And vice versa >.>


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because actually, terry banned me on this page once.


----------



## Karousever

Dangit, I can't believe I missed that. I scrolled too fast XD

You're banned for pointing out my mistake!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because this is payback for when you pointed out my mistake a few days ago.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for exacting your revenge on me!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because it is 1 AM there! Are you sleepy?


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for asking me the same question here as in a visitor message! Which I answered there...sort of XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I forgot that I already asked that!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being forgetful!


----------



## Hippy

You are banned because people named Jake need to be banned.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not unbanning me XD


----------



## Hippy

You are banned because I am Hippy and I am the master of banning people!!! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning your telepathic buddy! >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you banned me!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not letting me ban you!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because today is the fourteenth of July! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for texting me!


----------



## Hippy

You are banned for using AIM to text me!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for replying! >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for texting me all day yesterday!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for enjoying it!


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned because I broke the chain! >:D


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning me for something you did XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you went to bed!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for staying up too late, waking up too early, and being way too tired! XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are my boyfriend! XD


----------



## Karousever

Well _you're_ banned for not only being my girlfriend, but also being the most wonderful girlfriend ever.

Double-whammy, what now? >:D


----------



## Hippy

Well you're banned because you are an even BETTER boyfriend and just a great guy who somehow chose me and I am just so lucky for that!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for unnecessarily flattering me XD


----------



## LadyJirachu

^ Banned cuz awwwwwwwwww

I really did miss a lot around here and defenetly not all bad stuff.
^.^


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for getting deodorant on your Riku plushie! XD


----------



## Hippy

You are banned for being FANTABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because even though I know exactly how it sounds when you say that word I imagined you saying it in a funny singsong voice XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because we haven't talked on the phone forever because my pone is evil! XD


----------



## Karousever

Well you're banned because it hasn't started working yet!


----------



## Hippy

You are banned because you know isn't my fault that it is broken!


----------



## Karousever

Well you're banned because I already banned you like a bajillion times now XD ;D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because my favorite orange pen just exploded all over me! D: And now I have orange ink on my shirt! D:


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I'm really sorry about that! D:


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because it is all good :) I have multiple orange pens XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having more than one orange pen >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for not having more than one orange pen!! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because you didn't know I don't even have one orange pen!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because EVERYBODY should have an orange pen. XD

I only write in orange pen, or pink pen, or purple pen. Except for when there are specific instructions to use boring blue or black ink :P


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not using green pen!

I have a purple pen, I love it :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I use a light green pen very occasionally!

And aren't colorful pens so fun? XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because that is still not as often as my frequently!

And yes :D


----------



## Hippy

^You are banned because I just had a heart attack!

So know how at night the TV makes that "BRANGGGGGGG BRANGGGGGGG" sound as a test? And it is super loud and sudden? Yeah, that is just ugh, I wasn't expecting it XD

And you, Jakey, inspired me to use my light green pen more often! But not the dark green one, that one is kinda lame, even though it is a better shade, I like the light green one better XD


----------



## Karousever

^ You're banned for being the first person I've ever heard of prejudicing a pen ;)

And I'm sorry the TV spooked you XD If it makes you feel better earlier I was having severe chest pains XD


----------



## Hippy

You are banned for having chest pains! D:

Jakey are you okay? D:

And I mean, I will use the dark green pen, but the light one is better XD The color is just cooler on paper to me XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for assuming that I am never not okay! >:D

I'm fine, I just get chest pains every once in a while XD No biggie ;P

And okay, whatever helps you sleep at night ;)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for using a double negative!!

And okay, good. I was worried!

And oh Jakey! XD But you don't even use orange pens at all, so you are prejudiced against those!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not realizing that I did it on purpose! XD
When I make grammar mistakes I TRY XD

And nuh uh! I just haven't had the privilege!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for having grammar so perfect that you try to make grammar mistakes! XD

And well you're lucky that your grammar doesn't just go crazy around me, like my grammar does when I am with you! XD

And well okay. When we are roommates, I will let you use my orange pens. I had four of them, but two are exploded XP


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for flattering me enough that my chest pains are coming back XD

And yay! I will be excited to introduce them to my green and purple pens :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I am worried about your chest pains! D:

I hope you are okay, Jakey :(

And Yay! XD I love pens!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for worrying about something silly like my chest XD

I am perfectly a-okay!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for banning your girlfriend!

But I am a bit worried, Jakey... I hope you feel better in the morning


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for still worrying ;P

I'm fine! :)


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for not letting her worry.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making a good point!


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for replying 59 minutes after my post. Why not 60?!


----------



## Mewmic

You're banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for noticing!


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

Your Banned for having Espeon in your Banner instead of the Epic Umbreon


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being nitpicky >:D


----------



## Flora

^ You're banned because you and Hippy are way too freaking cute


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^You're banned because your avatar has been staring at me creepily for way to long now.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because the squirtle in your avatar is adorable!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because YOU are adorableeee! *hugs you*


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for thinking I'M adorable after making a post like that XD *hugs you back*


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are so perfect and you are like Augustus Waters but even better because you are the best person ever!!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for so inaccurately comparing to me to a fictional character who would be a much better boyfriend to you than I am anyway XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for saying that! You are the best boyfriend ever and nobody, not even the perfection of Augustus Waters, would be a better boyfriend (if he was real) than you are! Because Jakey, you are the most perfect person, perfect boyfriend, perfect everything! More perfect that Augustus! I love you so much Jakey :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being so sweet and sincere about it that you've made me actually believe you!
And I love you too, Reeni :)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for believing me now XD *hugs you*


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being so convincing! *hugs you back*


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for having four numbers in your name! (In China, 4 is an unlucky number. I think it's because it sounds really close to death...)


----------



## Hippy

Well you're banned because you have a 4 in your name!


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for making me realize my failure.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having made the failure in the first place!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I felt like it! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having a very petty reason to ban me! XD

Also 42aruour, I don't actually have four numbers, I have two. 11 and 16 :P That's the point of it XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for calling my reason petty! XD

Hah when we first started talking, you said that my reason to ban you was petty before XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for pointing out my repeated ban >.>

XD Doesn't surprise me! IT PROBABLY WAS XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for repeating your ban!! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for repeating YOUR ban! >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for banning me! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for re-using old bans again!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for knowing that I was re-using them!


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned because your signature is so meaningful but slightly dark.

And jaketiger1116, whoops, I should've written digits. *facepalm* :P


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for using the wrong terminology >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for talking so much! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for liking to hear me talk so much!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being weird with words! XD 

Then again, if I am banning you for being weird with words, then by that logic, I should be banned too, for being a word weirdo as well. XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for what you just said :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for stealing my ban against myself XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for giving me banmunition :D

That was an AWFUL joke XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for making jokes! XD

And no, I actually giggled when I read that XD


----------



## Karousever

Well you're banned for having the most adorable little giggle ever :)

And really? Wow XD It was bad XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because it really isn't. It is just annoying XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for thinking such an adorable little giggle could be annoying, or even CLOSE to annoying!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are the only person who has made me giggle that little giggle so much XD

Giggle is a weird word... It is one of those strange guys that is a verb and a noun, and sounds funny. XD I just realized that! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for analyzing the word "giggle"
XD It is weird, the word itself. But not when you do it :)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for choosing "happenstance" as your favorite word.

And aww :) Thanks, Jakey :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because we've been playing the same Forum Games since BEFORE we met :)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you sent me the first VM that started it all! :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because you would have VM'd me anyway! :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are just the best ever <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for forgetting about yourself!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for saying such sweet things!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making me smile like this.
:)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for making me feel so so happy!!!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because that dumb show Amish Mafia is on and we had a conversation about how dumb it was once XD


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned because I have to keep going back a page on every forum.

Don't take that seriously. I'm about to start school soon, so I can't get on that often.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for starting school soon :D


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

your banned for saying that


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not having an avatar :P


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

your banned for not creating an avatar for me


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not realizing that I didn't even make my own avatar.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you reminded me that I missed the new episode of Breaking Amish on Sunday!!! D:


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not watching it!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I forgot that it was on!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having a bad memory! XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you're memory isn't the greatest, either!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for saying "you're" instead of "your" the second time!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for pointing out my mistake AGAIN! XD And also you're banned because you know that Reeni's grammar is terrible around you! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning me twice in the same post! >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for banning me for what I predicted you would ban me for XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for cheating with our telepathic link >.>


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I was just using my resources, not cheating! XD


----------



## Karousever

Well a resource that reads my mind is SO cheating XD

So you're banned for not considering it cheating XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I forgot to tell you that I am bout to start a new John Green book tomorrow!!! :D My friend kept forgetting to bring it to me XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not telling me which one. Is it the one with Alaska in the name?


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you're correct. _Looking for Alaska_.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for letting me use your telepathy >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because my friend forgot the book again!! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I actually remember that your friend's name is Erin :D
Right? >.>


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are correct!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I remembered the book AND your friend's name! You must be improving my memory! :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for having a better memory than me! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because that probably isn't true XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because that's probably correct XD

Well, kinda. I am only good at remembering conversations and exact quotes, like, I can 
recite many conversations from years ago.



Me: I'm so bored! It is summer break and I haven't even left the house in five days!
Dad: Then go to the park.
Me: It's too hot! Can we go swimming tomorrow? You can just drop us off, you don't even need to stick around!
Jasmine: Yeah! We have been trapped in this house forever!
Me: Yeah! Please?
Dad: No.
Me and Jasmine: Whyyyyy?
Dad: Because I said so. 
Me: Ugh. Can we do something else?
Dad: Like what?
Me: You can drop Jasmine and I off at the mall!
Dad: No.
Me: Why?
Dad: Because. I'll drop you off at Target.
Jasmine? Target?
Dad: Yes. Let's go. Call me when you want me to pick you up.

This happened a few years ago. This was our EXACT words XD By the way, that random Target trip was fun! XD My sister and I were there for a few hours.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I can't even imagine what you would do at Target for fun XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because Target is fun!! XD 

My sister and I tried on a bunch of clothes, and we bought make up and we got Starbucks (I got some tea), and it was just fun! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I want to know if it's weird going to a place you work as a customer (even if it isn't the same exacty Starbucks)!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because it isn't.

When I used to work at Red Robin, on my day off I would always bring a bunch of my friends and we would all have dinner there. I actually get a discount! XD But no, it isn't weird to me.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not shouting "Red Robin!" enough :D

And oh okay, I was just wondering XD I feel like you would see it differently, almost making it...odd :P


----------



## Zekrom_Bolt

Your banned for not talking about videogames


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for randomly talking about video games.

And oh no, Jakey, it is fun to go to places where I work :) I see it differently, but it makes it cooler, in my opinion. :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being serious ;)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for getting serious first :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being serious LATE XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for typing late with all caps! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being the cutest darn thing in the universe!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are just so perfect!!!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not admitting you're more perfect!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I'm not more perfect because you are the most perfect person ever! <3


----------



## Karousever

Well YOU'RE banned because even though that was so incredibly sweet I still have to argue against you because YOU are more perfect than I am, for sure!


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for arguing.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having the ability to ban! :o


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because by that logic you should be banned too!


----------



## Karousever

YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE A BUTTERFREE :D :D :D :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being a Metapod!

XD In my last email I just mentioned the Butterfree thing, I didn't realize you already noticed XD Oops. 
But yay! Butterfree!!! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I'm still over 200 posts away XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are going to bed


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making my day yesterday. And the day before that. And the day before that. And the day before that. And...you get the picture ;)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for making MY day just as much <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being the most fun person to talk to, ever :)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because YOU'RE the most fun person to talk to, ever :)


----------



## kyeugh

You're banned for turning the forum game into a flirting session.  ;D


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for...er...shut up.

Nah just kidding, you're banned for being a pretty cool guy XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for talking to me on the phone today :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for going to sleep and then getting back up later! XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for always going to bed before me!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being the best part of my day :)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being my perfect Jakey :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making me happier than anyone else in the world!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for making ME so super duper happy, happier than I have ever been! :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for always making super secret evil plans that aren't really evil ;)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for remembering my favorite number XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having the coolest favorite number ever :D


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for posting late at night.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for having less than 100 posts.


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for having a .gif as your avatar.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for NOT having a GIF as your avatar >:D


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you come from the past.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because you're my girlfriend <3


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being my perfect boyfriend <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making me happier than is humanly possible :)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I love you more and my more is more than your more <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being so confusing and still totally making sense XD


----------



## Momo(th)

You're both banned for killing me with sweetness.

Seriously though I am happy for you two.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being an awesome person! >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being my Jakey-Cake! <3

 Thank you, Zodiark :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being my Reeni-Pie <3


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for making me smile so much! <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making me love you ;)


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for having winking text emoticon.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for having NO emoticon!


----------



## Momo(th)

Banned for your avatar not having a large enough sword.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for noticing it has a sword at all.


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for having a pixelated banner.

I actually like it like that.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I'm a Timey Wimey Detector


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for having Taco in your name!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for being the sweetest, most amazing, most wonderful person who I've ever had the pleasure to know <3


----------



## Hippy

Awww! You're banned for being soooooo caring and sweet and perfect! I love you so much! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for writing the best Chapter 2 EVER! It was like, better than Chapter 1 :D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because Chapter 1 was wayyyy better!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because Chapter 2 made me SOOOOOOO happy and I LOOOOVED it!!!


----------



## Hippy

Awww you're banned for loving my silly story so much! I'm glad you like it, though :)


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making me sound way too awesome in your story XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because you are exactly as awesome as you are in the story!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because you are the sweetest most adorable thing ever!!!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I go bing when there's stuff


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I don't know what that means XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because it's a Doctor Who reference XD


----------



## norblarchoop

You're banned for abusing ban power


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because bow ties are cool.


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for that post making absol-utely no sense.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for using a hyphen in your ban!


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for not appreciating un-necessary hyphens.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning my girlfriend!


----------



## 42aruaour

You're banned for having a palindrome as your number of posts.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because exterminate


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for your ban having awful grammar.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for using eight words in your ban.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because people who are more adorable than a thousand kittens are not allowed to ban people.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because people who are so insanely perfect like you aren't allowed to ban people either!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not being able to ban for the very reason you just stated!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I like SkyDoesMinecraft


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I don't >:P


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I think I hear the Grammar Dalek coming. RUN.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for liking Doctor Who.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not liking spaghetti >:)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for not liking macaroni and cheese! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making me more happy than humanly possible!!!!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because help me get the Grammar Dalek away. Just use reeeeeeeally bad grammar waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because your reason to ban didn't make much sense.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for exceeding the loveit limit!!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being my Edward, my ocean, my Augustus, and my Jakey <3


----------



## Karousever

Oh yeah?! Well in that case YOU'RE banned for being my Bella, my Luna, my Hazel, and my Reeni! >:D

You're also banned for making me love you so much <3


----------



## Hippy

You're banned fore making me love you so much more!! >:D <3


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not realizing that I love you a bajillion times more than you love me XD


----------



## Hippy

Ypu're banned because that's not true, I love you waaaaayyy more!


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because your adorableness overloads my cute circuits XD Like, I have a walk-in closet full of replacement cute circuits because you overload mine like, forty thousand times a day XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because that sentence in itself overloaded my cute circuits! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I didn't know things that were so insanely cute themselves even HAD cute circuits!


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because they only have cute circuits if their boyfriend is the most adorable person on the planet! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for not knowing that you're the most adorable person on the planet!


----------



## Bulbamew

You're both banned for making me sick.

(I joke :sunglasses:)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for breaking the chain XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning people for breaking the chain XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for banning your girlfriend XD


----------



## Karousever

Well you're banned for banning your boyfriend!!! >:D


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for making the >:D face! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for making the XD face! ;D


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because it is returning through the dark.
(Song lyrics yay~)


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for using song lyrics


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You'rr abnned bcuse Im usng rlly bd spllin


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for banning me for something you did.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I want to.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for banning my girlfriend :P


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I want to scream "REGENERATE!" at someone right now.


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for wanting to do something.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned for being a guy! XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned for sexism! >;D


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because K9 banned me in an alternate universe


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because it was in a universe in which K9 did not exist.


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because Nikki just slept-walked onto my room! :o


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because that's hilarious XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because I'm watching JennaMarbles


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I don't know what JennaMarbles is XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I know who Jenna Marbles is >:D

She's funny :P


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I still don't know who she is XD

Is she on TV or something?


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because she happens to be a YouTube celebrity and you were not aware XD


----------



## Hippy

You're banned because I am not a big Youtube person XD


----------



## Karousever

You're banned because I'm not really one either XD


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

You're banned because time is like a big ball of wibbly wobbly, timey wimey.... stuff.


----------



## LadyJirachu

Banned cuz banned games are fun XD


----------



## Pixel Chinchill

Banned for use of XD

_think of the children_


----------



## Cygni11

Banned for being a Pikachu.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned because there are scarier things on the Internet than Pikachu.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because I have a dirty mind and the fair trade thing in your sig  looks wrong


----------



## Pixel Chinchill

You're banned cos I REMEMBER THAT USERNAME


----------



## ozzi9816

Banned cause your name rhymes


----------



## LadyJirachu

Your banned cuz the rainbow colors in your profile are adorable :D


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

^ banned because Scar wasn't really my father, but he's still a part of me


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ banned for having a post count of 666


----------



## sanderidge

banned for having catchy initials


----------



## LadyJirachu

Banned for adorable avatar x3


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned because I asked for fries with that.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for being a redneck.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You're banned because you're the reason the dinosaurs went extinct!


----------



## Stryke

You're banned because you used too many e's in your post.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*banned because Donald Trump sucks*


----------



## Sglod

You're banned for staring


----------



## Stryke

You're banned for drinking water that one time.


----------



## Sglod

You're banned because this is my 100th post


----------



## Stryke

Banned because that's an awesome milestone.


----------



## Sglod

You're banned for changing your bloody profile pic.


----------



## Stryke

You're banned because you haven't changed your profile picture at all.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You're banned because Jesus told me to.


----------



## Sglod

You're banned for crimes against Skyrim and all her people. What say you in your defence?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned for saying something about Skyrim without talking about arrows in knees.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

You're banned for bringing up outdated memes.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because dank memes rule.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned for not praising the almighty lord Doge.
Much banned. Very wow.


----------



## Stryke

Banned for not using proper grammar.


----------



## lasagnalover9

You're banned because my ramen noodles are taking FOREVER to cool off, so I need to take out my anger on someone.


----------



## Sglod

You're banned for betraying the lasagna.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You are banned for not brushing your teeth


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned for brushing your teeth too much.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You're banned for being a pony hater!


----------



## Sglod

You're banned coz I'm bored af


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because it's all ogre now


----------



## Stryke

Banned because ogres are more like onions.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for stealing my job


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for trying to kill Stryke.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You are banned for that false accusation


----------



## Stryke

Banned cause I'm a witness and I saw everything.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because you won't let me get off Scot free


----------



## Stryke

Banned because I doubt you're Scottish.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because I just shot a Smilodon with a crossbow


----------



## Sglod

You're banned because U W0T M8?


----------



## Stryke

You're banned because I d0n'7 |ik3 l33t sp34k.


----------



## Sglod

ur 84|\|n3d k0z 1 4|\/| 73h l337 h4x0r!!!1!!!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because I can't read that


----------



## Stryke

Bnd coz u ddnt tk n l33t speak


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for l33t speak


----------



## Stryke

Bnd cz its txt spk nt leet spk.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because txt/leet is technically spam.


----------



## Stryke

Banned cause I stopped.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## sanderidge

banned for the usage of capital letters!!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

banned for using LOWERCASE ONLY


----------



## Cynder

Banned for not using proper punctuation.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for being a Grammar Nazi


----------



## sanderidge

banned for not punctuating a sentence about being a grammar nazi


----------



## Stryke

Banned for not punctuating a sentence about not punctuating a sentence about being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for being a teenager


----------



## Stryke

Banned because I'm in the band.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for using homonyms.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned because I have no more cookies and don't feel good.


----------



## Stryke

Banned because my cookies are missing.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

You sir, are banned because I am a friendly fascist.


----------



## audrey729

Banned for banning someone for no reason at all


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because you can't spell Progress without "ogre"


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned because somebody once told me the world was gonna roll me


----------



## Stryke

Banned because a sea cucumber isn't an actual cucumber.


----------



## sv_01

You're banned for dragging echinoderms into this.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned because australian shepherds are better than hot dogs


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for eating dogs


----------



## audrey729

Banned for claiming that she ate dogs


----------



## Stryke

Banned because I want to stop talking about canines.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because my dog won't leave me alone


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned because _*I'm a dude.*_


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because I am a tyrant that you should trust.


----------



## Stryke

Banned because I don't trust any of Ty's rants.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

banned because ty's rants are a knockoff of ted talks


----------



## audrey729

Banned because Toys R Us doesn't supply ty's rants


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned for failing death school


----------



## audrey729

Banned for not wanting a goat


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned for banning someone for banning someone for no reaso .


----------



## Stryke

Banned for using the word ban too much.


----------



## audrey729

Banned for just using "ban" twice in your last sentence, though accusing Phoenix of the Night by saying "ban" too much.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned for not saying ban enough.
Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban.


----------



## audrey729

Banned for wanting to starting a new RP


----------



## Stryke

.sdrawkcab gniklat m'I esuaceb dennaB


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for not being an anarchist.


----------



## Stryke

.sdrawkcab gniklat ton rof dennaB


----------



## audrey729

Banned for not even banning someone


----------



## Stryke

Banned for not knowing the language of Backwardese.


----------



## audrey729

¿pɹoʍ ɐ uǝʌǝ ʇɐɥʇ sI ˙ɹǝʌǝʇɐɥM ,,ǝsǝ-uʍopǝpᴉsdn,, ƃuᴉʍouʞ ʇou ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Stryke

Banned because upsidedownese is now a word


----------



## audrey729

pɹoʍ ɐ ,,ǝsǝ-uʍopǝpᴉsdn,, ƃuᴉʞɐɯ ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq 'llǝM


----------



## Stryke

Banned because "aa" is an actual noun.


----------



## audrey729

Banned because Stryke isn't level 100 yet


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because "The Lion King" is getting a motherfucking remake and Jon Favreau telepathically told me to spread the world!


----------



## Sglod

Banned because AAAAAAAAHhH! ZI VENYAAAAAAH! BOLOGI! BOLOZAH!


----------



## Stryke

Banned for not being here for two months


----------



## Sglod

I ban myself in apology...


----------



## Stryke

Double banned because it's all good, mate!


----------



## audrey729

Banned for not having Oscar the Grouch as your profile picture


----------



## Stryke

Banned because Stryke was the beta name for Scyther.


----------



## audrey729

Banned because Scyther isn't you profile picture


----------



## Stryke

Banned because it was at one point


----------



## audrey729

Banned because... I can't think of a reason to ban you


----------



## Stryke

Banned because you've never played basketball with fruit.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because Peter Griffin....


----------



## audrey729

Banned because WHAT?


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

Banned for a ton of Pokemon in your signature


----------



## sv_01

You are banned for having animals hold the sign in your signature.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

You're banned for sitting through a marquee.


----------



## Shut the Hell Up

You are banned for showing the marquee picture.


----------



## Stryke

Banned because Ekans is Snake backwards.


----------



## audrey729

Banned because I don't like Ekans


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

banned because your signature is asymmetrical


----------



## sv_01

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned for having a huge signature.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned for having a low-quality signature


----------



## Stryke

Banned for not having a signature at all


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned for repeating a banning reason


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because Jesus told me to.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned because Jesus wouldn't make a good president.
(Vermin Supreme, however, would.)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because I didn't get my free pony.


----------



## audrey729

Banned because... Harambe is an old meme


----------



## Stryke

Banned because I really want some poutine and I don't know where to get some.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Banned because GO TO CANADA!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Banned because I think Korrina is secretly a communist from the 50's and it is clearly visible due to the time travel device on her wrist that can take a creature many centuries evolved and say that it's "mega" pokemon like seriously we all know which one is more likely


----------



## LadyJirachu

Banned for always bashing characters i like...i duno why you do that but i still wanna be friends with you anyways which is kinda weird but oh well *shrug*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

banned because i'm literally just making up jokes about them lol do you really think that i think she's a time-travelling communist?
now, Hau, on the other hand...


----------



## LadyJirachu

LuckyPhoenix said:


> banned because i'm literally just making up jokes about them lol do you really think that i think she's a time-travelling communist?
> now, Hau, on the other hand...


Unbanned cuz i understand :) I guess you like to be a bit of a clown XD


----------

